# Which harness



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

I have 10 week old Monty and we can go out soon ,anyone recommend the best harness and lead for him please.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Hello, how exciting that you can go out soon. Personally I would go for a cheap and cheerful harness as they grow so quickly. I've attached a photo of Rockets first harness. It was from Pets at Home. I thought is was great. He never slipped out of it and it went in the washing machine a few times. He is five months old now and on his 3rd harness. Sorry could only find a post-swim picture of him wearing it.


----------



## Julia001 (Oct 24, 2019)

Our puppy Winnie is 12 weeks old and has a very soft cheap bunty harness. If I give her a treat while I put it on it helps, but it’s not an easy process!! When she is bigger am going to get the K9 harness as they are super easy to put on. My border terrier is wearing one in the pic 😀


----------



## jillyrubyjane (Jun 20, 2020)

I recommend martingale collar, I like it because a collar will have two loops that are connected to each other in order to help you control your pet and prevent them from escaping the collar. These martingale collars are not going to choke your dog when you need to control them or redirect them but that doesn't mean you can't training your dog. I used Mighty paw leather martingale collar for my dog, this collar is made of genuine, high quality leather


----------



## nowamfound (Apr 11, 2020)

Julia001 said:


> Our puppy Winnie is 12 weeks old and has a very soft cheap bunty harness. If I give her a treat while I put it on it helps, but it’s not an easy process!! When she is bigger am going to get the K9 harness as they are super easy to put on. My border terrier is wearing one in the pic 😀


where do you get a k9 harness?


----------

